# 17th April 2015 Night Ride to Whitstable Postponed to July



## Trickedem (23 Sep 2014)

*Mod Edit : date is 17th April. 2 identical threads were merged.*

Following much discussion about night rides in 2015 a small group of regulars are planning a night ride to Whitstable on Friday 1st May 2015. We will be meeting at HPC at 11.30pm. Refreshments will be served at a mid ride stop in Strood and the ride will hopefully finish at the Waterfront Cafe in Whitstable.

If you are interested in the ride, please feel free to put this in your diary and express an interest in this thread. Nearer the time there will be some more administrative rules to follow, such as registration and the need to have 3rd party insurance. Watch this space.


----------



## Dibdib (24 Sep 2014)

Interested


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2014)

Interested


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Sep 2014)

Interested...


----------



## StuAff (24 Sep 2014)

@swarm_catcher has confirmed (20 mins before I posted this) that 2 May is her intended date for the FNRttK. Any chance to move this one back or forward a week? I'd rather not have to pick one or the other.


----------



## redfalo (24 Sep 2014)

interested!


----------



## Trickedem (24 Sep 2014)

Stu. We could possibly move this. Nothing is set in stone. However, it would be quite possible to catch the train from Whitstable to Dover and catch the ferry to Dunkerque then train to Brussels to arrive for a night departure. Two nights rides in one weekend!


----------



## StuAff (24 Sep 2014)

Trickedem said:


> Stu. We could possibly move this. Nothing is set in stone. However, it would be quite possible to catch the train from Whitstable to Dover and catch the ferry to Dunkerque then train to Brussels to arrive for a night departure. Two nights rides in one weekend!


Interesting idea...but even if I took Friday night off that sounds like a test of endurance rather than fun!


----------



## velovoice (24 Sep 2014)

Interested. As nice as Els' Flemish ride sounds, it's very unlikely we'd make that. And Whitstable is a known and well-loved entity. I like repeating good experiences.


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Sep 2014)

Interested, especially if Victoria Sponge makes an appearance


----------



## Trickedem (24 Sep 2014)

There is consideration about moving the ride 2 weeks earlier. Although I think the idea of 2 night rides in 2 different countries in 1 weekend is appealing


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Sep 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Interested, especially if Victoria Sponge makes an appearance



Was she on the ride last year?


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2014)

Trickedem said:


> There is consideration about moving the ride 2 weeks earlier. Although I think the idea of 2 night rides in 2 different countries in 1 weekend is appealing


my diary is empty so far away, but Id just note that the 4th May is a bank hol, so there's a higher than usual chance that I may drop out as I may be doing something with the long weekend. Thus a move earlier may be no bad thing.


----------



## Ollie W (24 Sep 2014)

Interested!


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Sep 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> Was she on the ride last year?



She's made an appearance or two.


----------



## Trickedem (27 Sep 2014)

As you can see I have changed the date to two weeks earlier. Sorry if this has inconvenienced anyone, but I didn't want this to clash with the Belgium ride.


----------



## StuAff (27 Sep 2014)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2014)

Still interested  !


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Sep 2014)

In the diary!


----------



## redfalo (27 Sep 2014)

Trickedem said:


> As you can see I have changed the date to two weeks earlier. Sorry if this has inconvenienced anyone, but I didn't want this to clash with the Belgium ride.


good man!


----------



## redfalo (28 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Sounds great, but to be honest I have no idea where I'll be or what I'll be doing in seven months' time! Why are we getting so far ahead of ourselves here?



"Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude", as we say in German. The joy of anticipation is the the nicest joy. Acutally, as people are planning Audaxes, holidays and whatever else for 2015, I really think it's good to have a few dates flagged as soonish. 

I also think its good to send a strong signal that while the FNRttCs are taking a rest, there will still be rides on a Friday night form London to some of the nicest British seaside resorts.


----------



## Arthur (28 Sep 2014)

Aha, the May date would have been tricky for me but, now it's April, I'm certainly interested.


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Why are we getting so far ahead of ourselves here?


Because that's what @dellzeqq does, and there's a bit of herding of cats going on, hence the need for enthusiastic engagement, otherwise these rides will take place but hardly anyone will turn up.


----------



## redflightuk (28 Sep 2014)

interested and in the diary.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2014)

redflightuk said:


> interested and in the diary.


About bloody time..


----------



## User10571 (28 Sep 2014)

Errrrrr...
Has anyone talked to Faye at the Waterfront Club about this?
It'd be rude not to, if that's the breakfast stop of choice.
PM me if you need Faye's number.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Sep 2014)

Yes please, I would like to come along.


----------



## srw (29 Sep 2014)

I think there's room for more than one ride to Whitstable in the space of a few months.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2014)

Yes please. I would love to ride to Whitstable again. Any date is fine with me.


----------



## velovoice (29 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Tell you what, why don't we all just go to Whitstable twice a month? Cuts out all the blather about routes that will or won't work and all that.


Suspect you're not serious but... I'd do that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Tell you what, why don't we all just go to Whitstable twice a month? Cuts out all the blather about routes that will or won't work and all that.


Or perhaps increases it?


----------



## User10571 (29 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Tell you what, why don't we all just go to Whitstable twice a month? Cuts out all the blather about routes that will or won't work and all that.


This is what I do.....


----------



## DancingDad (1 Oct 2014)

I'm interested


----------



## Mr Orange (3 Oct 2014)

In diary. Interested.


----------



## Trickedem (12 Feb 2015)

As discussed earlier here, A small team are planning a London to Whitstable night ride on April 17th. Meet 11.30pm for a 12.00 start at Hyde Park Corner.

Halfway-stop will be at Strood, in a nice warm church hall where home made refreshments will be served.

We will be finishing at the wonderful Waterfront Restaurant in Whitstable and it may even be warm enough to enjoy breakfast on the terrace overlooking the bay.

This won't be an official FNRttC, but a ride run as a Fridays ride. It will be in a similar spirit (no one left behind) and at similar pace. This also means that the club's annual membership fee of 2 pounds needs to be paid on the night, if you haven't already paid. You'll also need to be a CTC member. You can join as an associate member through the Fridays  via this link, with the Friday's code being 90044140.

If you would like to participate please respond here and also send an email to deckertim at yahoo dot co dot uk. including your CTC number, full name and mobile and please also acknowledge you have read the basics.
We are aiming for about 50 riders on the ride, so entries will be given on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2015)

Add me to the list squire.


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2015)

Interested...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> Interested...




Don't be.. just do...


----------



## StuAff (12 Feb 2015)

Need you ask? If you do, the answer's 'Yes please'.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2015)

Email sent


----------



## Trickedem (12 Feb 2015)

Old hands will be expected to help a little bit!


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Old hands will be expected to help a little bit!


Less of the 'old'.


----------



## Mr Orange (12 Feb 2015)

Yes please. Email sent. Many thanks for putting this on.


----------



## AKA Hotlips (12 Feb 2015)

Hi guys. Would like to do this but checked the trains back from Whitstable and there are major engineering works with a bus replacement service Faversham to Rainham!! Don't think I'm up to cycling all the way back as well and the bus bit rather screws everything up for bikes!!


----------



## User10571 (12 Feb 2015)

Ride a further 6 or 7 miles along the (mostly traffic free) Crab & Winkle Way and catch the HS1 from Canterbury West back to London?


----------



## Wobblers (12 Feb 2015)

Allow me to throw my hip flask into the ring.


Contents not guaranteed


----------



## sagefly (12 Feb 2015)

Please put me down for this ride, one of the best!


----------



## Beebo (12 Feb 2015)

I will check my diary, but put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Mr Orange (12 Feb 2015)

Sorry but unable to attend now as I forgot that I am doing the Tweed Run on the 18th. Hope that this ride is repeated at some point.


----------



## Trickedem (12 Feb 2015)

Due to a very busy PBP schedule and also because Network rail are doing engineering works on the only other weekends I could organise this ride we are going to stick with this date. It is a pleasant 7 mile ride on the crab and winkle path to Canterbury, where trains are available back to London.


----------



## redfalo (12 Feb 2015)

Me too, please!


----------



## redfalo (12 Feb 2015)

AKA Hotlips said:


> there are major engineering works with a bus replacement service Faversham to Rainham!! Don't think I'm up to cycling all the way back as well and the bus bit rather screws everything up for bikes!!


Smart people ride folders


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Feb 2015)

Will speak to TLH


----------



## rb58 (13 Feb 2015)

Gutted to be missing this. But I have tickets to take grandson to see Harlem Globetrotters on the Saturday. Livin' the Dream!


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Feb 2015)

Sorry, will be traveling from the brecons to Scotland that day. Whitstable - it's a bit out of the way


----------



## sagefly (14 Feb 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Sorry, will be traveling from the brecons to Scotland that day. Whitstable - it's a bit out of the way



Not much of an excuse really


----------



## Gordon P (15 Feb 2015)

Email sent


----------



## Trickedem (15 Feb 2015)

The Following riders have now sent me an email to confirm attendance.
Adrian C
Andrew F
Carl P
Dylan C (tbc)
Gordon P
Greg T
Jason B
John M
Kim W
Martin T
Olaf S
Phil W (tbc)
Sonia W
Stuart A
Tim D


----------



## StuAff (15 Feb 2015)

Trickedem said:


> The Following riders have now sent me an email to confirm attendance.
> Adrian C
> Andrew F
> Carl P
> ...


Did you email yourself?


----------



## Trickedem (15 Feb 2015)

StuAff said:


> Did you email yourself?


 But of course!


----------



## kimble (23 Feb 2015)

Ooh....

Email sent.


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Mar 2015)

Room for a small one? Email on its way.


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2015)

Tempted. Just trying to work out how this much this would disrupt fit in with my revision schedule....


----------



## robjh (7 Mar 2015)

Yes please. Email to follow.


----------



## jiberjaber (7 Mar 2015)

Email sent


----------



## jiberjaber (7 Mar 2015)

Not sure which of the the threads to reply to, but email sent


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

*Mod Edit*: 2 identical threads have been merged. Just in case there is any confusion as to what has happened.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> But now the first post mentions a different date - might be worth adding a note to say the original discussion was superseded.
> 
> I'll be away on holiday, so I'm going to miss this one too


Done or should I say, your wish is my command


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2015)

And now a brief musical interlude. (They're guys I know.)


----------



## Trickedem (8 Mar 2015)

After the success of the recent night ride to Brighton I am looking forward to this. There is a small issue with the trains due to engineering works between Faversham and Rainham. However there is a pleasant 7.5 mile off road route, The Crab and Winkle Way to Canterbury where trains are available. Here are the original details.


Trickedem said:


> As discussed earlier here, A small team are planning a London to Whitstable night ride on April 17th. Meet 11.30pm for a 12.00 start at Hyde Park Corner.
> 
> Halfway-stop will be at Strood, in a nice warm church hall where home made refreshments will be served.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon P (8 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> The Crab and Winkle Way to Canterbury


 "It’s a great family day out with plenty of interesting stop-offs along the way, from modern sculptures to medieval earthworks." 
Just what you need for the SMRbtThe-nearest-railway-station after being up all night in great company


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Mar 2015)

Depending on when in the morning you get to Canterbury East it can be very busy at the Station with long queues for tickets. Do not worry, about one minute before the train arrives the gates are opened and everyone piles on and pays on the train.

Alternatively, keep drinking yellow or brown liquids in Whitstable untill the daytrippers have headed up to Mordor


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> After the success of the recent night ride to Brighton I am looking forward to this. There is a small issue with the trains due to engineering works between Faversham and Rainham. However there is a pleasant 7.5 mile off road route, The Crab and Winkle Way to Canterbury where trains are available. Here are the original details.



Although they're not advertising it, the trains are in fact running clockwise from Whitstable to Margate, then Ramsgate, then onto Dover and back to St Pancras. However it's a long, slow journey taking 2½ hours, even though they're using HS1 rolling stock. So I'd cycle the Crab & Winkle Way!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2015)

Following a FAIL on my Epic Abingdon - London - Brighton - Abingdon ride, I might just consider the same plan on the Whistabubble ride. Certainly a flatter return to Londinium. This is of course just wishful thinking right now and subject to the usual permission caveats: Work, Wife, Whippet, Offspring, Goldfish and having the replaced frame and running gear. Alternatively I may just get the coach to Londinium with the Brommie ..... and drink far to much brown beer ....
Choices choices .....


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2015)

Point of order- at least according to the Network Rail route finder, it's Canterbury West station we'll be wanting, not Canterbury East.


----------



## User10571 (8 Mar 2015)

Canterbury West is the one you naturally fall over when coming off the C&W way.
The route to Canterbury East is more convoluted.


----------



## sagefly (8 Mar 2015)

Bugger bugger can't make this ride, brother from home is in Barcelona this weekend and I have obligations to meet.

If it change s and he is in London I'll bring him along, but not likely


----------



## Jellied Eel (9 Mar 2015)

Mmmm Oyster breakfast. I'm interested..


----------



## Trickedem (9 Mar 2015)

Adrian C
Andrew F
Carl P
Claudine C
Dylan C (tbc)
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jason B
John M
User10571 B
Kim W
Malcolm S
Martin T
Olaf S
Phil W
Sonia W
Stuart A
Tim D


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Adrian C
> Andrew F
> Carl P
> Claudine C
> ...




Ahem!


----------



## Wobblers (9 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Following a FAIL on my Epic Abingdon - London - Brighton - Abingdon ride, I might just consider the same plan on the Whistabubble ride. Certainly a flatter return to Londinium. This is of course just wishful thinking right now and subject to the usual permission caveats: Work, Wife, Whippet, Offspring, Goldfish and having the replaced frame and running gear. Alternatively I may just get the coach to Londinium with the Brommie ..... and drink far to much brown beer ....
> Choices choices .....



The Brommie would be the obvious choice.

Plus waterproofs...


----------



## slowmotion (9 Mar 2015)

Yes please Trikedem. I'll send the details soon. Thank you setting this one up.

Edit: actually how long is this ride? If I add on the 7.5 miles to Canterbury, and the 3.5 miles from home to HPC, and the ride back from the London station to home at the end......how far off 100 miles would I be? Would it count with all those interludes and all??????


----------



## Trickedem (10 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Edit: actually how long is this ride? If I add on the 7.5 miles to Canterbury, and the 3.5 miles from home to HPC, and the ride back from the London station to home at the end......how far off 100 miles would I be? Would it count with all those interludes and all??????


70 miles or so. So you are going to be a bit short. Another option would be to ride back to Gillingham and take the train from there. That would be about 20 miles


----------



## Trickedem (10 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Ahem!


Email?


----------



## Beebo (10 Mar 2015)

I have just sent an email. Looking forward to a trip to the sea, although getting home could be a PITA.
@Trickedem since they merged the two threads your email instructions are now lost on page 2, you may want the @Moderators to put them back at the top of the thread.


----------



## JeremyJ (10 Mar 2015)

Hi there, just sent an email about adding my name to the list if there's any room.

Cheers


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2015)

Provided that I make it to the start I'll probably be riding back to Maidstone (or possibly beyond) over the Downs. I've done this before and it's a really nice ride (if rather hilly). Route here (Just ignore the bit at the end where I went down a path fit only for skilled MTB-ers, fell off into a barbed wire fence, got covered in mud and blood and then got lost. That's not part of my plan this time)


----------



## Trickedem (11 Mar 2015)

Hi everybody. Thanks for your interest in this ride. There has been a lot of discussions behind the scenes because of the issues with the trains. After a lot of consideration I am going to postpone this ride until July 17th. Hopefully, by this time the trains will be back to normal, although the engineering schedule doesn't appear to have been published yet.
Anyway, that's the bad news out of the way. The good news is that a group of us will now be running a ride to Bognor on the 17th April. At this moment in time, the trains are planned to run on time and you can even buy discounted advance tickets!
I will be starting new threads for both of these rides.
Thanks for your understanding.
Tim


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2015)

Bugger Bognor....


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Mar 2015)

Still in for the 17th July.  (Phew ... it was close)


----------



## velovoice (11 Mar 2015)

I may be able to make the 17th July (my exams will be over!! Yay!) Will check with @Flying Dodo too...


----------



## Arthur (11 Mar 2015)

Good news for me too. Couldn't make the April date.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2015)

So now I have to renegotiate with TLH.

Oi vay!


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Mar 2015)

Me too, I can make this date.


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Mar 2015)

New date in the diary.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2015)

User said:


> You have to renegotiate because the destination changes?


Gawd yeah. Nothing about passes is simple. They are like railway tickets. as in you can't get a train to Bognor with a ticket for Whitstable. My passes are limited. Whitty involves her (us) staying in a B&B for a weekend in our favourite town in Kent. and a trip Canterbury. Fairly easy to negotiate. Bognor? I'm not gonna get a pass to Bognor. No glamour. No thrill. No both of us getting shoot faced in the Duke of Cumberland before eating a fish supper. Bognor is, round ours, regarded as a suburb of Horsham. You get on the rear four coaches of the train and, hey presto! you've arrived. And we go there a lot as her sister lives there part-time. Though she is largely nocturnal these days.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Tooooooo complicated.


you wanna try livin' it.


----------



## rapid mathman (29 Mar 2015)

Hi Tim, 
I would like to register for the ride on 17th April. Any chance of a pop up bar at the start again? 
Martin


----------



## User10571 (30 Mar 2015)

I fear you'll be on your own, Martin.
Can I suggest you check the title of this thread....
There's a replacement ride with a dedicated thread planned for July 17th.....


----------



## Mr.Blue (31 Mar 2015)

I cannot do Whitstable in July, but will still join you in April to Bognor.


----------

